# Songbird: who was Eva Cassidy?



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd never heard of her.






I've never particularly been moved by "Somewhere Over the Rainbow." Nice song, yes, but that was it. Then I stumbled across this by Eva Cassidy and all of a sudden I'm sitting in front of the computer blubbering like a baby. She's the guitarist, as well. What a lovely talent.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

One of my favorite singers (20th-40th for me). She died in 1996 or 7 I think.
Her 'Songbird', 'Autumn Leaves', 'Fields of Gold', 'How can I keep rom singing', 'I know you by heart', 'Time is a healer', 'Wayfaring Stranger' are quite beautiful.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Eva Cassidy was an amazing talent. She liked to sing all kinds of music, and she could do it convincingly with her incredibly powerful and soulful voice. RIP


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

She was a very talented singer, who died in 96
Here's a link to the wiki page
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eva_Cassidy


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

As someone said: "she makes most other singers sound as though they do it just for a living".


----------

